# Alternative Tournament to the Salmon Splash in Manistee



## Steelie Stomper (Aug 5, 2006)

To all that are interested there is going to be an alternative tournament to the Salmon Splash in Manistee. It is an effort to boycott the Little River Casino Salmon Splash tournament. Anyone interested in fishing it email me..
[email protected]

Rules and prizes will be similar to the Salmon Splash.

Maybe together we can show our concern over the tribal netting in the Manistee area.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

Brad if you need any help in anyway let me know, I think you are doing a very good thing.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I applaude you in your efforts to send a message to the tribe. Nicely done!


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Now if we can get everybody that fishes in Manistee involved in this effort we will be able to send a message. Hopefully it will get in the local paper and on the news. 
This is where the banners and pickets would really make some noise too. We are just waiting to hear back from Brad so we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

As near as I can tell Brad is talking about the tournament that Paul Schalfley is running from Riverside...You can call Paul and Amy at 231-723-4901 for more details....This is an outstanding opportunity to show your support for the removal of the nets...I am going to try and find a boat and crew to fish.... I should be able to....

Neale aka LMF


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

keep us posted. where are you planning to have the tournament.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Remember to donate your fish to your own local area needy. Tell Fred McDonald Salmon Splash that the idea of him donating Manistee fish to a White Lake Fruitland township political organization that has public road access closed off to fishermen is a bad idea.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

way to go , i applaud your efforts


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

This is a GREAT thing!! I have gotten on other web sites and there are still guys that are gonna fish the Splash:rant: . This will be the first time in 14 yrs that i wont be fishing it and i wish all of us fishermen would stick together on this one. I hate to see Manistee loose out on business but it just doesnt make sense to support this tourny when its run out of and sponsered by the casino!!

Scott


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

This alternative tournament is going to take place out of Ship Watch I heard. The ladies tourney on Friday is going out of Riverside. Still waiting for all of the details.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

I just got a call from one of the Manistee Charter boats and it looks like all the Manistee guys as well as most Ludington guys are sitting the Splash out!! GREAT news!! Larry from Shipwatch is putting on a Sat/Sun Tourny and it will be a 100% payback!! Call Shipwatch Marina for info if interested.

Scott


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Shipwatch Marina
231-723-9314


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

fishinmachine2 said:


> I just got a call from one of the Manistee Charter boats and it looks like all the Manistee guys as well as most Ludington guys are sitting the Splash out!! GREAT news!! Larry from Shipwatch is putting on a Sat/Sun Tourny and it will be a 100% payback!! Call Shipwatch Marina for info if interested.
> 
> Scott


That is awesome news. I'm not a big lake fisherman anymore, but what happens out there affects my beloved river fishery as well, so if there's any support I can give to the net protest/boycott thing, I'll do what little I can.


----------



## Steelie Stomper (Aug 5, 2006)

Paul is running the Friday tournament, Larry from Shipwatch is working on the weekend tournament. He could use some sponsors if anyone is interested.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Just heard that they gave the Indians their money back on the tournament. Something about major sponsors not wanting to get drug into the middle of this controversial issue.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

jrsoup said:


> Just heard that they gave the Indians their money back on the tournament. Something about major sponsors not wanting to get drug into the middle of this controversial issue.


 
So the major sponsor doesn't want to be drug through their own mud?


----------



## Steelie Stomper (Aug 5, 2006)

The other major sponsors don't want to get drug through the mud. Basically there is a meeting tonight on the whole deal. We will know more after that. Basically tournament trail is supposedly going to give the Casino back the money to sponsor the tournament.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

That's what I heard as well. Great news! This is no different than when the tribe was spearing at the wier, they finally backed off of that practice once it started to look bad for their casino. The next thing to do is get word out to boycott the casino as long as those nets are out there.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Here's a link to Salmon Splash's statement on their web site. http://www.salmonsplash.com/announcement.htm


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

It is nice to see that Mr McDonald ran into the same type of "cooperation" that we have....I hope that this does not make the Salmon Splash anyless than it ever was...I think most of the pressure came from the alternative tournaments that were being scheduled by Paul and Larry....Job well done gentlemen....

Neale aka LMF


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

It is good to see the Salmon Splash continue and in the long term the contest have fun. However, is Freddy boy still skimming off the fish to his Fruitland Township political buddies at White Lake for their fish boil? White Lake public access sites still remain closed with the 5-year anniversery coming up on July 19 of their closings.


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

HB,

Why are the White Lake public accesses closed....I seen that a couple of months ago when we were over there....seemed kind of odd to me....

LMF


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Tourney boycott canceled; Tribe responds to criticisms

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=36842

07/14/07 JOE BOOMGAARD - DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER

MANISTEE  Organizers of a salmon fishing tournament started to boycott to the Little River Casino Resorts sponsorship of the Salmon Splash tournament have called off their tournament now that the Salmon Splash has dropped the casinos sponsorship.

Larry Scharich, owner of Shipwatch Marina and captain of Reel Pleasure, said his group is satisfied theyve made their point now that the casino is out of the picture.

We didnt feel that the tribal fishermen werent interested in seriously doing any compromises with us, Scharich said. We felt the pressure on them had to come from within. Thats the casino  thats why we wanted to boycott their involvement. 

The controversy stems from the increased tribal commercial fishing presence off Manistee and the belief by many sport fishermen that the popular fishing areas off an area commonly known as The Shelf have been choked off by the nets. Recreational anglers often complain of losing equipment to nets and of not understanding the net markings and try to avoid those areas. 

Scharich said the nets have been a contributing factor in people staying home and not traveling to Manistee to fish.

I know where all the nets are and avoid them or fish around them, but I also have the marina, and weve been getting calls from (out-of-the-area) boats who are afraid to (come to Manistee) because of the nets out there. The outside transit boat traffic has been light. 

The Little River Band of Ottawa Indians tribal government says the dropping of the Little River Casino Resort as the main sponsor of Manistees Salmon Splash tournament is based on misinformation and comes as a benefit to no one.

The recent cancellation of relationships with the Little River Casino Resort by a local fishing tournament promoter is regrettable and, in the opinion of the tribal government and others involved, is based upon misinformation, misunderstanding and an apparent anti-tribal fishing agenda from a relatively small group making threats of boycotts that could hurt everyone and help no one, according to a statement issued through the Public Information Office on behalf of the Little River Band of Ottawa Indians tribal government. 

Fred MacDonald, the organizer of the Salmon Splash, dropped the casinos sponsor after a group of anglers threatened to hold an alternate tournament as a boycott of the tribal fishing operations off Manistee. MacDonald told the Daily News Friday that area fishermen have been trying to work with the tribal commercial fisheries, but have been unsuccessful in getting the economic impact of the sport fishery. 

We understand and share the frustration with the current netting issues surrounding Manistee, according to a statement on the Salmon Splash tournament Web site. The organizers of the Salmon Splash believe that the best path to a reasonable and acceptable solution is through open communication and education. We have initiated and attended a series of talks with the tribal fishermen and other interested parties. We were initially encouraged by the tone of these meetings and by the goals that were set to address this issue. However, we have become increasingly concerned with the lack of progress toward reaching these goals and the apparent lack of concern on the part of the tribal fishermen to follow them through. 

Scharich said he didnt have exact numbers handy  he was out trolling on Lake Michigan when he called the Daily News Friday  but said quite a few anglers had pledged to participate in his tournament instead of the Salmon Splash. 

We were getting calls from all over, Scharich said. Quite a large number of people said they were coming. 

Still, he said his goal was to get all sport fishermen onboard to force the tribal fishermen to negotiate. 

Its better that were all working together. We need to have something worked out with the tribal fishery, Scharich said. I would like to see (tribal fishermen) at the table, but well see whether that will happen or not. Id like to think things will work out to everyones satisfaction, but right now, were doing all the compromising. 

The tribal government says the fishermen have had unforeseen setbacks in implementing some of their promises. 

We freely acknowledge that, due to unforeseen circumstances, some of the promises of the commercial fishermen have yet to be completed, according to the statement. Establishing a business brings this challenge to everyone as any reasonable business person understands. However, the promises are in the final steps of being fulfilled. The tribal commercial fishermen already have chosen to utilize nets which have minimal impact on sport fishing; demonstrated net marking utilization that is above what is required by law; distributed the majority of the net locations to affected parties and established an enforcement system that is arguably the best, most effective on the Great Lakes. In the spirit of cooperation, tribal fishermen have even gone so far as to remove nets prior to a recent fishing tournament so as to not interfere with the event. 

As the tribe exercises its legal right to fish the waters of Lake Michigan, we have gone to great pains and expense to assist our independent tribal fishing industry in working with the local community and especially the local sport fishing groups whom we respect for their contributions to the wonderful experience that is Manistee. We will continue in our efforts to work cooperatively with all parties. 

The LRBOIs government said a potential boycott of the tournament or a lack of tourists in the Manistee area affects them, too. 

The threat of a boycott of tribal businesses is one that we take seriously since our businesses have a ripple effect on the whole economy of the region. We are the largest employer in the county and contribute millions of dollars to the economy every year. We also realize that many businesses depend upon the associated business activity that comes from support of the tribal enterprises, especially the Little River Casino Resort, the tribal government stated. At a time when the entire state is facing serious economic challenges, we also view the establishment of an active, vital new industry as a key contribution to the overall health of all Manistee residents and businesses. This is why we are proud of the tribal commercial fishing business and the positive impact it will have upon the entire community.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> This is why we are proud of the tribal commercial fishing business and the positive impact it will have upon the entire community.


I don't know what they're stuffing in the ol' peace pipe, but choking off the entire shelf out there and keeping sport fishermen away from the port is hardly what I'd call a "positive impact." Un-freakin-believable.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

The Indinans will not probably change anything until someone gets killed or seriously injured in one of their nets. Even a child knows that putting those nets near a busy sportfishing port is neglegence of the highest magnatude. It is just a mater of time before someone gets hurt there and when it does the tribe will pay with probably the biggest law suit Michigan has ever seen. It's just a shame that the powers that be in the LRB don't do the right thing and get those nets out of there. The ironic thing is that formum comments like this post will probably be used in court as evidence some day.


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

The sad thing is that you are 100% correct. Change will not come until somebody dies. Extremely sad but true.


----------

